# Got our first registered boer goat!!!



## zatsdeb (Jan 20, 2008)

Here is our first registered boer goat! His name is jethro, he was born in march.
He is a pretty neat little goat!










thanks for looking!
Debbie

http://bellsboergoats.webs.com/


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what a hunk! congrats


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a cute little guy, and a CHUNK too :thumb: Congratulations :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

he's nice....congrats... :leap: :thumbup:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

love his head!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ver nice, hubba hubba!!! Got some doe pics to share?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Wow- what a stud muffin!  
Good luck with him, he should do good by you :wink:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow, very nice. I hope my lil girl looks something like that when she gets bigger. She has the black head too. Very pretty these black heads are. I LOVE him!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

He's nice! Love him! I bet he'll make an awesome herd sire!! :thumb:


----------



## zatsdeb (Jan 20, 2008)

this is samson, our commercial buck, he is 2 years old and much as I hate to, we are going to sell him now, after we breed our 3 girls in the fall. he is such a good billy but unfortunatly he is related to everyone except 3 does! we did get some really nice does out of him this year..








daisy is 100% boer








ellie may is 75% boer, 25%saanen








lucy is the mostly black one, she is also 75% boer and 25% saanen. the other kid is our granddaughter!! she is 100% kid!
these girls are out of samson, and 1 is polled, ellie may.
I might as well throw in this picture too...








not a goat, but cute little baby miniature donkey poncho and his mommie annabelle.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow...he is very handsome! Congrats! And neat markings too! Those babies are darling...and the mini donks...how cute!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)




----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Well, that tears it! Now she's gonna start breeding Boer show goats and traveling to exotic locales and putting a bunch of pictures of all of the ribbons she and the herd wins!
Just Funnin'!  
He's a good looking little Buck! I hope he becomes a good producer for you! :applaud:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I love the pics, that little donk is so sweet.

With the coat on the 100% kid I would have guessed some cashmere, nope nope, must be silky fainter for sure. LOL :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## zatsdeb (Jan 20, 2008)

sealawyer said:


> Well, that tears it! Now she's gonna start breeding Boer show goats and traveling to exotic locales and putting a bunch of pictures of all of the ribbons she and the herd wins!
> Just Funnin'!
> He's a good looking little Buck! I hope he becomes a good producer for you! :applaud:


well..... I always did want a zebra but my hubby won't buy me one! he is afraid I will breed my donkeys and make zonkeys!!! 
and my neighbor just bought a wallaby! so cute! 
as long as I don't breed the boer show goats to the registered mini donkey's....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very cute little doelings! That little buck should give you some awesome kids with them.

Your grand daughter is sooo cute! Kids and "kids" just seem to go together don't they?
Mini donkeys are adorable...the baby is just looking like he needs to be hugged  



Hmmm.....breeding the boers to the mini donk....would definately be an odd looking result for sure :slapfloor:


----------

